# Never Love a Stranger - time travel romance



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

_Never Love a Stranger_ is now available. This re-released full novel (87,000 words) is a time travel/sci fi romance. This is definitely my most unusual book! It's darker and more action-filled than my romantic comedies, with a startling twist or two along the way.











Amazon doesn't have the description up yet, so here it is:

A hero like no other...

One seemingly ordinary evening, Annie Simpson finds an extremely gorgeous (and totally nude) man in her kitchen. When James tells her he's an escaped criminal from the future, she figures he's crazy. Before long Annie and James are running for their lives, and Annie's falling for James in a big way. But now they have to find a way to change the future before fifty million people die...

"One of the best stories I've read this year... an amazing story" - Cynthia Lovett, ParaNormal Romance Reviews

"A fabulous book!" - Pam, A Romance Review

"An amazing sci-fi romance" - Tara Black, The Romance Studio

Thanks for taking a look!

Ellen Fisher


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since I liked In the Mood and LOVED All I Ever Wanted, this has been purchased.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you very much, Scarlet!  This one is quite different, but I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, and I bought Nerd Prince also....


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay, thanks! That one is more in the vein of _In the Mood_ and I_sn't It Romantic?_ I'm fond of it but haven't been actively promoting it, since it's been out for a while. Thanks for buying it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

picked up _Isn't it Romantic_ and _I'll be there for you._ I'm gonna pass on _Shadows of the Night_, not a shape shifter fan.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, Scarlet, I appreciate you buying all my stuff. That's very kind of you!

_The Shadows of Night_ isn't exactly a typical shapeshifter story, but I wouldn't recommend it anyway, because it's supposed to be the first of a trilogy and I sort of haven't gotten around to writing the rest of it *looks embarrassed*. That's one of the things that got pushed aside for my personal issues, alas. I want to get working on that this year, but Heaven only knows when it might be released, so...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

When I find an author I like, I buy... I tend to do that.... 

Now, go write book 2 of the trilogy.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

We authors appreciate that, Scarlet!

I wanted to post and mention that I have reduced the price on this one to 99 cents.  I hope this will encourage more people to take a look at it!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

_Never Love a Stranger_ has been doing great! I was profiled over on The Galaxy Express, and since then sales have been awesome. Right now it's ranked #16 on the Kindle time travel romance list, and #79 on the Kindle contemporary romance list. Thanks very much to those of you who've bought it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meant to post that I finished _Never Love a Stranger_. I figured a couple of things out in advance, but that is typical of me.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

This sounds good.  Took a peek at the sample and 1-Clicked.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys.  Tangiegirl, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## poulsmit (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice tittle of Novel,its looking very romantic novel i can't wait to read this novel.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

_Never Love a Stranger_ just got a very nice review from Mary McDonald on her blog: http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2010/06/indie-book-review-never-love-stranger.html . She said "The writing is clean and tight while the plot moves at a fast pace with plenty of twists and turns," and called it "everything a romance should be."


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi--just bought it--time travel being one of my favorite concepts. 

There is a time-travel romance list on Amazon?? How do I find where that is?


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, JeanThree! I appreciate that!

The time travel romance list is here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/13434/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_3_3_last . I'm currently at #13, behind a whole lot of Diana Gabaldon and a few other authors. 

ETA: Wow! This one has suddenly rocketed up to #318 in the Kindle store and #2 in time travel romance (just behind Outlander). I've never had a book ranked so highly. Thanks to all you lovely readers!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm really excited by how well this book continues to do.  It got as low as #160 in the Kindle store (and #1 in time travel romance!).  It's currently at #371 in the Kindle store.  I'm thrilled to have been in the top 500 so many days in a row.  I'm very grateful to my readers!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Today I got my first one-star review on Amazon, and it was on this book. The reviewer called the book "very well written" in the first third: "This one had a lot going for it, until it went in a totally weird and skin-crawling icky direction. I won't post a spoiler in my review- but lets just say that the hero misleads the girl and by the time the "secret" is revealed, you will be grossed out. I was so disgusted, I couldn't read anymore."

Of course, there are four other reviews (four and five star) that call the twist "unique," "interesting," and an "incredible roller coaster ride." So what is this big, shocking twist in the story, exactly? Will YOU find it unique or icky? Well, there's only one way to find out...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

EllenFisher said:


> Today I got my first one-star review on Amazon, and it was on this book. The reviewer called the book "very well written" in the first third: "This one had a lot going for it, until it went in a totally weird and skin-crawling icky direction. I won't post a spoiler in my review- but lets just say that the hero misleads the girl and by the time the "secret" is revealed, you will be grossed out. I was so disgusted, I couldn't read anymore."
> 
> Of course, there are four other reviews (four and five star) that call the twist "unique," "interesting," and an "incredible roller coaster ride." So what is this big twist in the story, exactly? Will YOU find it unique or icky? Well, there's only one way to find out...


Since I'd figured out the "twist" pretty early, I didn't find it icky or anything. I would say I found it interesting. Not unique, though, sorry Ellen....


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL, Scarlet. "Unique" is a pretty strong term anyway. It would mean no one's _ever _done it before, and I doubt there are many plot twists you can say that about!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, and if I may say, some might say that


Spoiler



there's more than one twist, and it was the "smaller" one I liked best.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

There's definitely more than one twist.  But I gather it's the big one the reviewer didn't care for.  To each her own.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay -- sampled it. =)  I'm a sucker for the time twists...


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, vwkitten.  I appreciate that.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

This novel just received a terrific five-star review on Amazon.  The reader wrote, "Once I started reading it, I was hooked. There was a strong plot, a sympathetic hero, a gutsy heroine, and so many twists and turns to keep me enthralled that I read the entire thing in one night - and have re-read a couple of times since then...I'll definitely be reading more from this intriguing author."


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I haven't been around on the boards a lot due to illness, and I think my sales are suffering as a result. Therefore I've just reduced _Never Love a Stranger _to 99 cents, for a limited time. Hope you'll take a look!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I just wanted to mention that the Galaxy Express blogged about _Never Love a Stranger_ today. Spoiler alert if you follow the link!

http://tinyurl.com/3ygvrnx


----------

